# problem with Frame rust through/BROKE IN HALF



## artisans70 (Jun 30, 2005)

I bought a 95 pathfinder BRAND NEW 10 years ago. It has been great mechanically, so I decided to keep it a little longer.
I took it to Nissan for their free 100 point courtesy check. They found 
$2200 worth of repairs needed to get it in tip top shape. I decided to get everything done and keep it a few more years. I had all 4 new air shocks, timing belt, all belts replaced, new water pump, and some other recommended things done. ON THE WAY HOME FROM THIS REPAIR, THE MAIN FRAME JUST BROKE IN HALF. THIS IS NO LIE, IT JUST BROKE BY THE REAR TIRE. UPON EXAM, the entire frame just crumbles away in your hand. I have never seen anything like this before. My check for repairs hasn't even cleared yet, and my truck has gone from a drivable vehicle to being worth scrap metal prices. Nissan has been no help. I have had the truck since it was new, it has never been off road. 
Does ANYONE have a clue what I should do? I feel so helpless and Nissan does not seem to care.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

The dealership should have caught the rust problem when they did the inspection. I would definitely talk to a lawyer to see if you have any ground to stand on. I'm not one to be lawyer happy, but the dealership should have pointed that out first. It sounds like they just wanted to get the easy money out of you. All the things you listed are general maintenance. Corporate won't help you since it's not within any warrantee period.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

You must feel terrible about this disaster. I'd say that by performing a 100-point inspection, the dealership takes on a certain responsibility to notice something that, for one thing, is a known problem with this truck, and secondly, should have been very evident.

The big fly in the ointment, and which you'd need an honest lawyer's advice for, is that the inspection is free. Without exchange of a "consideration" (payment), the vendor may have taken on no responsibility to you. It does seem unlikely they could have done so much work on it without noticing such serious rust. 

Probably it broke on the way home because the stresses of being on the lifts for the other repairs was the last straw. Be thankful it didn't happen at highway speeds on a curve, and no one was hurt.

I would contact the technical advisor at the Automobile Club, and also Phil Edmunston (Lemonaid).

If the balance of the frame is in reasonable condition, and the rest of the truck has no serious rust, you could cut your losses by having reinforcement plates welded on the frame. But it may be too far gone for this.

This has been discussed here before, and also at greater length on www.nissan4wheelers.com.

Good Luck.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow! They put shocks on and didn't notice the frame was falling apart? Guess they should change the inspection to 101 points. Do you have the list of what they did inspect? Does it include such useless check points as washer fluid?

Check this out. Looks like a fairly common problem. There's also a lot of talk about Krown rust-proofing. Guess I'll be giving the '92s frame thorough inspection when I install my polly bushings.

Back to your problem.


> Nissan does not seem to care.


Are you surprised? How many manufacturers/dealers care about a product they produced/sold 5 years ago, much less 10.


> Does ANYONE have a clue what I should do?


I'd inspect the whole frame. If it is isolated in the rear over axle section, as most reports seem to be, I'd fix it or have it fixed, if the cost wasn't more than the worth. Then I'd get the whole underside rust-proofed. 
If the whole frame was rusted, I might consider finding another in good condition (but a frame swap is a lot of heavy work, so I'd probably change my mind).
In any case, I'd definately revisit the dealer, on a day they were real busy, and ask (in a calm, but not so quiet voice) what they would be willing do to. If I wasn't satisfied, I'd consider a lawyer, but only as a last resort.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Our truck gets used on salted roads in the winter, so a couple of years ago, when I became aware of this issue, and when our fuel lines rusted out, I went over the frame with a hammer and screwdriver, trying to find weak spots. It seemed rock-solid throughout. I've had it treated with spray-on rustproofing like Krown, every year or two since it was 5 years old. At least once a year I flush out the rear half of the frame by hosing water into the holes.

Artisans70's truck may be more of a problem to reinforce since it's actually broken. Lining up the parts of the frame will take more doing than if it hadn't broken yet. Otherwise, from everything I've heard, this sounds like an entirely satisfactory way to deal with this problem.


----------



## coolnesss (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm a lawyer, so I'll weigh in here.

Whether you paid for the "check" or not, they are responsible. What they got out of the deal is exactly what you gave them - a bunch of work on the car and your check. I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner or I'd have said to stop payment on that check.

And if the 100 point check included the suspension or frame or any sort of generic description of that sort of stuff, then they're fully on the hook, and owe you a new frame. They said: 1200 bux to fix the car - regardless of how that broke down as to each item they "fixed" - they still owe you a frame.

Don't let them out of this one. 

Please post the outcome of this - and the name and location of the dealer.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Coolness, that's bullcrap. Frame rust is a common problem that occurs on more than 60% of 93-95 Pathfinders. I've seen more than one frame rusted completely away. Ultimately, it's up to the owner to maintain his vehicle's overall condition. If it's driven on salted winter roads even a little bit, it only makes sense to rust proof the frame and/or do preventive maintenance like washing it out every now and then. Would you expect the dealership to eat the cost of a new engine if he bought it ten years ago and never changed the oil cause "it looked OK to me", then blew up?


----------



## coolnesss (Dec 23, 2003)

I would expect the dealer to put a frame inspection on the 100 point list if that is a common problem. And, to perform the inspection on the frame, and include the frame work necessary on the estimate of repairs.

What they did was soak the guy for 2200 bux and he has alot more problems.

It is the inspection that is the dealer's sore point here.


----------



## coolnesss (Dec 23, 2003)

I just saw a post below where a guy had to replace the rear frame rails - sounds to me like it is the same repair - cost him 1800 canadian. That amount should have been included on their estimate - so he coudl decide whether to spend 2200 or 3600 on the car - 
People depend on dealers to make intelligent decisions on how to spend their money.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

coolnesss said:


> I just saw a post below where a guy had to replace the rear frame rails - sounds to me like it is the same repair - cost him 1800 canadian. That amount should have been included on their estimate - so he coudl decide whether to spend 2200 or 3600 on the car -
> People depend on dealers to make intelligent decisions on how to spend their money.


Though I agree any reasonable person would see it that way, my guess is he'd need a lawyer to even consider recouping a his CND $1800. And if he's like me, it isn't worth the trouble. 
A woman I worked with years ago was considering purchasing a house. She had it inspected by a structual engineer who gave it a clean bill of health. First rain, the basement leaked. The inspector's response was, "well, it wasn't leaking when I inspected it." (No doubt as it wasn't raining.) Laywers told her she didn't have much of a case.


----------

